# Leash Laws



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I have not been able to find anything definitive but I presume that Mexico does not have leash laws. Now, I do like dogs and actually got one myself a few months ago; a Boxer. I take him out 3 or 4 times a day, always on a leash, to do his "business." 

But, a LOT of my neighbors who have dogs seem to just open the door and let them out. They run all over the neighborhood, barking and snarling at any and everyone they pass. And I am ALWAYS finding dog poop on my lawn. I almost stepped in some the other day just taking the trash to the corner.

I have been tempted to scoop up the poop and place on the front steps of one of the homes where they just let their two dogs run free, along with a note explaining that their dogs left this on my lawn and I thought they might want it back, but that just does not seem the right thing to do.

Have others here experienced something similar? Is it commonplace in other parts of Mexico (I am in Colima, Colima), for people to just let their dogs out in the neighborhood without supervision? I don't want to be a bad neighbor but I am also tired to picking up $hit from other peoples dogs.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

In one of my favorite parks there is a metal sign with our city´s leash law printed on it. Dogs need to be leashed when on any public property or a citation can be given to the owner. I suspect leash laws are not federal or state laws but city or town by-laws where they exist. The sign also has the poop pickup law written on it. The park has several containers on posts that are well marked for poop with small sturdy plastic bags in a dispenser, always full of bags.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Alan. I will check with the local authorities to see what kind of leash laws exist and how they are enforced. Our neighborhood has recently organized a neighborhood group that meets from time to time and communicates on Whats App. They have informed all dog owners to pick up after their dogs. But, since this is strictly a voluntary group, and of course the worst offenders have not become involved, nothing has really changed.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

In San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas, where Dawg maintains a residence, the municipality´s leash law is simply communicated by local auhorities based on local tradition and understood by all. In that town, a loose dog on the street is a dead dog, They are quite serious about enforcing that rule in a city with a serious problem with often dangerous dog packs roaming the city and scattering garbage about. Down there we are only allowed to place garbage on the street as the garbage truck approaches preceded by a man loudly ringing a bell. 

On the other hand, where we also live in the Chapala municipality in Jalisco, there is a leash law but it is enforced only occasionally if at all. Many walk their dogs without leashes and I have never seen anyone picking up dog excrement on the public streets or adjacent lawns and gardens here. We have five dogs who are always on leashes here in town and we do pick up any excrement on rare occasions where that becomes necessary on public thoroughfares or adjacent gardens. However, our dogs run freely on Lake Chapala´s wide and deserted beaches near our home and we do not pick up any excrement they may deposit on those deserted beaches, There the greater problem is human excrement flowing into the lake from breached sewage lines making it necessary to mind one´s step but that is another subject.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

One of my best friends was out on her morning walk early this year when she was jumped by three large dogs out in front of their own house. Nobody came out to help her for far too long a time. She spent time in the hospital and wore a back brace for six months. She's still not the same. Need I say what I think of owners like that? Out on the Mirador next to the lake, it's rare to see a leashed dog, and frequent to see droppings left where they fall. Most of the walkers are foreigners.
If people don't care about their fellow humans, what does that say about them?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> One of my best friends was out on her morning walk early this year when she was jumped by three large dogs out in front of their own house. Nobody came out to help her for far too long a time. She spent time in the hospital and wore a back brace for six months. She's still not the same. Need I say what I think of owners like that? Out on the Mirador next to the lake, it's rare to see a leashed dog, and frequent to see droppings left where they fall. Most of the walkers are foreigners. If people don't care about their fellow humans, what does that say about them?


Amazingly, we do have laws for that in México
Your friend could/should sue the owners of those dogs!
About the droppings, same thing, at a neighbors meeting I told them to avoid those situations or...I would sue them, or...call animal control people...or...plainly put the animals to sleep on the spot.
Problem solved


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dwwhiteside said:


> Thanks for the reply Alan. I will check with the local authorities to see what kind of leash laws exist and how they are enforced. Our neighborhood has recently organized a neighborhood group that meets from time to time and communicates on Whats App. They have informed all dog owners to pick up after their dogs. But, since this is strictly a voluntary group, and of course the worst offenders have not become involved, nothing has really changed.


I would rather google for it
You may try reglamento control animal, and the place you live in


----------

